# Wann wird Diablo III kommen ?



## Sagardo (29. Juni 2008)

Also ich tippe ja mal ganz stark auf 2011.

Andere Meinungen ? =)


----------



## Nationalelf (29. Juni 2008)

Nur kein unnötiger Zeitdruck. 
Die sollen sich mal viel zeit nehmen, innsichgehen und über den hexendoktor nachdenken. Den dann entweder wieder gegen den Nekromanten tauschen oder den Nekromant einbauen - ansonsten ruhig noch mal länger nachdenken... meinetwegen bis 2020


----------



## Raqill (29. Juni 2008)

When it's done ?!


----------



## jeNoova (29. Juni 2008)

Its done when its done.




Und noch eine sinnlose Umfrage mehr..


----------



## ManicK (29. Juni 2008)

Ende 2009, wenn SC2 einige Zeit draußen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sintho1337 (29. Juni 2008)

Ende 2009, anfang 2010 =)


----------



## Nightroad (29. Juni 2008)

wo is  2008 zur auswahl ;P?


----------



## Radängel (29. Juni 2008)

mir egal, wenn d3 kommt geht die sammelsucht wieder los - bis dahin sammel ich in d2 weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sagardo (29. Juni 2008)

Nightroad schrieb:


> wo is  2008 zur auswahl ;P?




*gg und ich hatte 2009 schon als Scherzantwort angesehen


----------



## Rungor (29. Juni 2008)

hmm nachdem schon seit 2004 dran gearbeitet wird ... herbst / anfang winter 2008^^ hoff ich mal


----------



## Dæmøn (29. Juni 2008)

Hoffentlich so früh wie möglich^^

Aber man muss den Blizzard-Bonus noch dazurechnen... ich denke mal d3 kommt zwischen 2010 und 2011 raus


----------



## Geige (29. Juni 2008)

ich hoffe doch 2009 wenn die jungs schonns eit 4jahren dran rumfeilen müsste es ja praktisch schon fertig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PAksh (29. Juni 2008)

Ich sag ganz klar herbst 09 immerhin haben sie schon die ersten 2 klassen offiziel zum zeigen gehabt eine grafik gerüst ist auch schon da maximal am balacing werden sie bestimmt noch lange sitzen was wäre ein blizzard game immerhin ohne balancing ^^
 und im sommer gündigen sie dann noch endlich WC4 an ^^ dann kann UBISOFT und EA gleich schließen


----------



## Razyl (29. Juni 2008)

einen ähnlichen thread gibts schon siehe  DIII Releasetermin


----------



## Itarus (29. Juni 2008)

When it's done! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mc Charly (29. Juni 2008)

Hoffe zwar auf 2009 aber befürchte es wird 2010 werden...
Egal wanns kommt, wird auf jeden Fall ein Pflicht-Kauf!


----------



## Noxiel (29. Juni 2008)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=48116


----------

